# 220 update



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

With the canister filters from my established tanks and all the live sand the tank was pretty much instantly cycled. I have a porcupine puffer, a naso tang, and a large, beautiful sailfin tang I picked up today for $60. I got a new cpr backpack skimmer and will be moving my other cpr backpack over with my marbled cat shark and fuzzy dwarf lion fish eventually.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D3YVwJFW2Cg


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

All that tank needs now is some decoration!


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

Yah, I'm gonna get some cheato, and some Caulerpa, and some pvc, since with my shark I can't have any live rock.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Is the tank just sitting in the middle of your kitchen? lol


----------

